# new forum member



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

i went to bimmerfest last year, and looking forward to it this year!

haven't been to this site in a while, and didn't know they had forums. 

:bigpimp:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice E34!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Welcome!


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

shragon said:


> *i went to bimmerfest last year, and looking forward to it this year!
> 
> haven't been to this site in a while, and didn't know they had forums.
> 
> :bigpimp: *


What, c'mon Rob, this is a great forum, I could of sworn you knew about this, but welcome back.
Oh, by the way, nice E34!  
Your taking the beast to Cutter again this year, yes?
Just bolt everything down real tight this year, ok!:lmao:


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

thanks fellas.

keith... funny guy... funny guy.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Sweet ride, shragon- Welcome!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Ahh...so that was you!  I do recall seeing a gorgeous E34. :thumbup:



shragon said:


> *i went to bimmerfest last year, and looking forward to it this year!
> 
> haven't been to this site in a while, and didn't know they had forums.
> 
> :bigpimp: *


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Welcome Abored !


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

thanks fellas :hi:


----------

